# E24 orig. Body M635CSI unused !



## firewater (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi all,

I have to sell a NEVER USED orig. BMW E24 Body for M635CSI (ca. year 1987).
Photos available.
Price: 5.400 Euro

Thanks and best regards
Fred
Kontakt:
Email: [email protected]


----------



## crazy635 (Sep 30, 2011)

any pics available please! thx


----------

